# Nur .png-Dateien in Fireworks4



## the_great_rawuza (25. Februar 2003)

Ich hab mir Fireworks 4 besorgt, weil mir die Testversion von einem PC-Magazin gefallen hat. Ich kann aber nur im .png-Format speichern. In der Testversion ging aber so ziemlich jedes Format. 

Könntet ihr mir bitte helfen!

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Mariposso (25. Februar 2003)

Gehe auf Datei - Exportvorschau und wähle dann das Format aus.


----------



## the_great_rawuza (26. Februar 2003)

DANKE!!!

;-)


----------



## Nofear (26. Februar 2003)

@ the_great_rawuza

Warum hast du dich denn für Fireworks entschieden? Was gefällt dir an Macromedia Fireworks?
Wäre toll, wenn du die Frage etwas ausführlich beantworten würdest! 

Hattest du schon einige Vorkenntnisse mit anderen Bildbearbeitungsprogrammen?

Es interessiert mich sehr, da ich auch so ein FW Freak bin.
Ach ja, bei Problemem und Fragen rund um Fireworks stehe ich dir gern ezur Verfügung 

Gruß!


----------



## Mariposso (26. Februar 2003)

@Nofear

Interessiert es dich nur bei dem angesprochenen oder auch bei anderen Usern, warum sie mit Fireworks arbeiten?


----------



## Nofear (27. Februar 2003)

@ Mariposso

 Alle Fireworks - User sind gefragt!

Von dir würde ich auch gerne eine ausführliche Antwort sehen! 

Danke euch allen


----------



## Mariposso (27. Februar 2003)

Auf meiner Suche nach geeigneten Programmen habe ich etliche durchprobiert und bin dann bei Macromedia Dreamweaver 4 gelandet, da mir das adäquate Adobe.Produkt überhaupt nicht gefallen hat (damals GoLive 5). Die Macromedia-Produkte sind viel leichter und schneller zu erlernen in meinen Augen, intuitive Bedienerführung, nennt man das wohl. Und dann habe ich die passenden Programme auch bei Macromedia getestet und vor allen Dingen die super tolle Zusammenarbeit von Dreamweaver mit Fireworks und Flash schätzen gelernt!
Mitlerweile habe ich von Macromedia die MX-Generation im Einsatz und mag sie nicht mehr missen.
Habe dieser Tage mal wieder mit GoLive (6) zu tun gehabt und wurde wieder bitter enttäuscht! So was von umständlich alles, nee nee nee!

Ich bleibe bei den oben genannten Produkten.

So, genug Werbung gemacht.

(Adobe Photoshop ist schon ein super Programm, aber GoLive tu ich mir nicht an!)


----------



## the_great_rawuza (3. März 2003)

Wie gesagt, mir hat die Testversion gefallen! Am meisten hat mir gefallen, dass sie so leicht zugänglich war! Man braucht kein Profi zu sein und kann in ein paar Minuten eine Nav basteln!


----------



## Nofear (7. März 2003)

Hey Leute!

Sorry, für wegen der späten Antwort.
Hab den Topic völlig übersehen, da in diesem Forum Leere herrscht :-( 

Aha, coole Antworten. Danke für die Mühe.
Früher war hier ja mal ein Fireworks Forum, leider wurde dieses nach kurzer Zeit wieder in die Tonne geklopft


----------



## Jasperdesign (12. Juli 2003)

*Fireworks ist einfach nur genial!*

Endlich habe ich mal ein paar "Freaks" gefunden, die mich wahrscheinlich voll und ganz verstehen können, wenn ich sage: Fireworks ist einfach nur geil! Als Webdesigner mußte ich auch schon ein paar Mal Prospektgrafiken erstellen, die dann zur Druckerei gingen. Und die wollten natürlich immer Photoshop-Dateien haben. Ich hatte aber in Fireworks gewirkt und das ganze dann als tif abgespeichert. Deren Kommentar war bislang immer einhellig, so ala "Ja, warum arbeiten Sie Depp denn mit Fireworks?" Die kennen das Programm natürlich nicht und daher natürlich auch nicht die Antwort auf diese Frage:

Weil es einfach viel leichter zu handhaben ist und man in einem deutlich kleineren Zeitraum zu einem sehr guten Ergebnis kommt. Und falls Änderungen gemacht werden müssen, dann gehen die auch ratzfatz. 

Wenn ich ein Design erstellen muß, mache ich das immer mit Fireworks, denn für die Komposition ist dieses Programm für mich unverzichtbar. Schnell kann man Rechtecke, Pfade erstellen, duplizieren, Farben schnell ändern, Texte ganz einfach einfügen und ändern, und alles ist schnell und einfach zu erreichen. Besonders gefällt mir auch die Segment-Handhabung. Man unterteilt seine Grafiken in verschiedene Segmente, gibt diesen Segmenten Namen und dann geht es ab zum exportieren. Und voila: Schon werden alle Segmente als Bilder mit genau diesen Grafiken exportiert. Dazu noch die Batchverarbeitung. Einfach genial.

Alles in allem: Fireworks ist ein funktions-umfangreiches, aber sehr übersichtliches und leicht zu handhabenes Grafikprogramm. Ich benutze es vor allem für die Erstellung von grafischen Entwürfen von Homepages. 

Aber selbstverständlich hat Fireworks auch seine Grenzen. Und die liegen im Bitmap-Bereich. Den nutze ich eigentlich nicht in Fireworks, da Photoshop da nahezu unschlagbar ist. Effekte gibt es in Fireworks zwar auch und ich denke auch, die wichtigsten sind dabei, aber mit Photoshop kann es sich hier natürlich nicht messen. Und etwas, wo Photoshop einfach unschlagbar ist, ist das Maskieren mit Hilfe des Pinselwerkzeugs. Mit Hilfe der Malfarbe (schwarz: transparent, weiss: sichtbar) kann man Objekte freistellen und falls man mal zuviel transparent gemacht hat, fährt man einfach mit weißer Farbe noch mal drüber und alles ist wieder da. Das ganze betrifft natürlich auch die Collagen von mehreren Bildern. Das sollte sich Fireworks mal von Photoshop abschauen. Aber dann wäre es ja unschlagbar ;-)

Fazit: Für die Erstellung von Designs kann ich wirklich nur einen Mix aus Fireworks und Photoshop empfehlen. Was soll ich mich mit der Komposition und der Entwurfserstellung unnötig lang in Photoshop aufhalten, wenn ich das gleich in deutlich geringerer Zeit in Fireworks hinbekomme. Und wenn ich besondere grafische Effekte wie Fotoleisten und Collagen einbinden will, dann erstelle ich die Grafiken in Photoshop und füge diese dann in die Fireworks-Grafik ein.

Auf dass Fireworks nicht so bald eingestellt wird... 

Jasper

PS: Was Freehand anbelangt, so kann ich da leider nicht mitreden, da ich es aus Kostengründen leider nicht besitze. Aber sehr viel anders als Fireworks dürfte das doch nicht sein.

PS2: Ach, sehr geehrte Damen und Herren von der Macromedia-Werbeabteilung: Sie können mir dann das Geld für diese Fireworks-Glorifizierung unverzüglich auf mein Konto überweisen. Nee, das war natürlich nur ein Scherz ;-)


----------



## Nofear (14. Juli 2003)

*Re: Fireworks ist einfach nur genial!*

Hey, man merkt dir wirklich an, dass die Arbeit mit Fireworks ein Vergnügen ist hehe 

Aber hier ein Punkt:



> _Original geschrieben von Jasperdesign _
> *Und etwas, wo Photoshop einfach unschlagbar ist, ist das Maskieren mit Hilfe des Pinselwerkzeugs. Mit Hilfe der Malfarbe (schwarz: transparent, weiss: sichtbar) kann man Objekte freistellen und falls man mal zuviel transparent gemacht hat, fährt man einfach mit weißer Farbe noch mal drüber und alles ist wieder da. Das ganze betrifft natürlich auch die Collagen von mehreren Bildern. Das sollte sich Fireworks mal von Photoshop abschauen. Aber dann wäre es ja unschlagbar ;-)*



=>>> Das funktioniert auch mit Fireworks, zumindest in der MX Version hab ich das schon gemacht!!
Probier's aus, geht so ähnlich wie in Photoshop!

Ich benutze FW & PS, die beiden zusammen sind unschlagbar


----------

